# Taxidermy/ tanning assistance



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey peoples
I have a friend who is trying to get an Elk hide tanned, he is trying to make Chaps out of them for his kids. Does anyone know of ANYPLACE that does this locally ? He checked and said the only place he could find was back in Michigan or near there. If anyone know please let me know, any of you Taxidermist's with info would be appreciated greatly !!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

mountainview fur company in santaquin will tan the hide. dont think they make items out of it though


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you VERY much..... he is going to make the chaps, he had just asked me to see if I could find anyone that Tanned hide localy


----------

